# [ALSA][XMMS][nforce2] Son degueulasse

## anonjoe

Salut,

Voila, j'ai : 

un noyau 2.6

Alsa dans le noyau

les nforces-audio (et tout les truc nvidia  genre nvidia-kernel et glx (j'ai une geforce)

et donc XMMS

j'arrive a lire des mp3, mais le son est archi pourri (dans les préférence ca utilise bien Alsa).

par contre dans wine, je n'ai aucun son qui sort, alors que j'ai bien la ligne concernant alsa dans le wine.conf

ca fait des heures que je cherche, mais alors la je sèche...

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as deja essaye en (des)activant des trucs un peu au pif dans alsamixer ?

----------

## anonjoe

nan vais essayer...

----------

## anonjoe

bon ca change rien, j'ai laisser juste le controle principale et le pcm, mais nan ca fait rien

----------

## El_Goretto

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Voila, j'ai : 
> 
> un noyau 2.6
> ...

 

Je me gourre peut être, mais j'avais cru comprendre que les pilotes proprio nVidia audio était en OSS. Pour de l'alsa, faut passer par le drivers du noyau, et là t'as pas de mixer hardware.

Faut revoir tes plans là...  :Smile: 

----------

## anonjoe

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je me gourre peut être, mais j'avais cru comprendre que les pilotes proprio nVidia audio était en OSS. Pour de l'alsa, faut passer par le drivers du noyau, et là t'as pas de mixer hardware.
> 
> Faut revoir tes plans là... 

 

Donc ca veut dire soit j'emerge les nforce-audio et j'suis en oss avec le mix hardware, soit je les emerge pas et j'utilise ceux du noyau, et la j'peux avoir alsa c ca ?

----------

## El_Goretto

En gros... oui. Normalement ALSA peut émuler OSS, mais pas l'inverse.

Mais bon, faut attendre confirmation des guru d'ALSA  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

avec alsa le mix est software.

sinon si le son est trop degueulasse, il faut eviter de monter le volume pcm a fond (environ 75% suffit).

par contre moi j ai tendance a entendre un gresillement dans mes enceintes. dommage car le son est pas degueu sinon

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nuts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> par contre moi j ai tendance a entendre un gresillement dans mes enceintes. dommage car le son est pas degueu sinon

 

Au risque de me répéter, est-ce que ce grésillement persiste quand ton CPU est utilisé à 100%. Si oui, ben non, rien, désolé  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

euh j ai jamais fais gaffe de la charge cpu, mais je ne pense que ca soit, a verifier, pitetre c est permanent.

en tout cas ya  des fois je le remarque, d autre fois non

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nuts wrote:*   

> euh j ai jamais fais gaffe de la charge cpu, mais je ne pense que ca soit, a verifier, pitetre c est permanent.
> 
> en tout cas ya  des fois je le remarque, d autre fois non

 

Bon, alors je développe, mais chez moi, lorsque le CPU est à 100% (2 CM nforce2, et un PIV), les grésillement perceptibles d'autant mieux avec un casque branché sur le PC, ben ils disparaissent.

J'ai pas d'explication scientifiquement valable, mais les faits sont là...

----------

## nuts

galere

----------

## anonjoe

Bon alors hier j'ai viré alsa, j'ai emerger les header 2.6 (bah ouai c zarb mais j'avais les 2.4) et la le son etait nickel avec oss.

je met nvaudio dans mon modules.autoload, j'emerge alsa, et la alsa me reconnais pas ma carte.

Sinon au niv de mon son dégueux, c'est comme ci il y avait un filtre sur les basses, et sur quelques autre fréquence.

Bon la j'viens de viré nforce-audio et la alsa me fait plus d'erreur, maintenant ct par ssh, donc je c po si j'ai un son pourris ou pas :-p

----------

## El_Goretto

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> je met nvaudio dans mon modules.autoload, j'emerge alsa, et la alsa me reconnais pas ma carte.

 

Euh, ca remélange de l'OSS et du alsa, çà, pabon pabon... Ceci dit, j'ai jamais réussi à faire trouver une carte à alsaconf... sur 3 bécanes (bon ok, l'échantillon est réduit, mais quand même).

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> Bon la j'viens de viré nforce-audio et la alsa me fait plus d'erreur, maintenant ct par ssh, donc je c po si j'ai un son pourris ou pas :-p

 

Oki, donc il s'agit du driver commun avec le chip intel, sachant que pour le mixer software, t'as la solution propre nickel de dmix, ou la solution rapide d'arts ou d'esd (perso, je suis un partisan du moindre effort...)

----------

## nuts

perso pour dmix tu recuprere le .asoundrc du tuto wiki tu modifie juste un truc pour gaim et firefox, le reste des prog tu fous sur alsa et rulez

----------

## Enlight

Bon je l'ai toujours pas fait parceque j'en ai pas ressenti l'urgence mais pour utiliser le module proprio faut patcher son kernel il me semble, non?

----------

## nuts

non ce sont les driver que tu patch pour 2.6.10 et superieur

----------

## Gatsu

meme symptomes proc à fond le son est de meilleur qualité sinon enorme sifflement, limite sur mplayer avec du son, horrible sur xmms à bas volume

----------

## nuts

j ai pas de gresillement ce soir, chelou, a part gaim qui joue trop fort un son degueu

----------

## El_Goretto

Est-ce que tous ceux qui ont un son crado dans ce thread utilisent dmix? J'avais cru lire que ca pouvait entrainer ce genre de soucis.

----------

## CryoGen

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tous ceux qui ont un son crado dans ce thread utilisent dmix? J'avais cru lire que ca pouvait entrainer ce genre de soucis.

 

Depuis 2 jours j'ai des gresillements  :Sad:  et j'utilise dmix 

(via-82xx)

----------

## titix

Pareil j'utilise via-82xx avec ALSA et dmix et pas de son pourri  :Cool: 

Sans rancune :p

----------

## anonjoe

Bon finalement chez moi ca chie toujours.

enfait mon son a moi c'est pas vraiment des grésillement, c comme ci yavait plus de basse, comme-ci mes mp3 etais enregistré a 12kbit/s...

question comment vraiment viré alsa ?

car la j'me demande si j'ai pas des bout qui traine, vu que avec les derniers drivers nforce (1.0.301 je crois) j'ai qd même ce problème (sous OSS donc)

Honnètement ca me déprime un peu d'aller acheter une sound blaster a 30¤ ...

----------

## nuts

tu vire le support alsa de ton noyau et emerge -C alsa-utils alsa-oss alsa-mixer...

----------

## anonjoe

Ouai j'ai bien unmerger tout a priori, dois parcontre y avoir encore le support dans le noyau, j'vais recompiler...

Et je vous tiens au courant.

Tiens, parcontre est-ce que je compile avec ou sans OSS ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> Ouai j'ai bien unmerger tout a priori, dois parcontre y avoir encore le support dans le noyau, j'vais recompiler...
> 
> Et je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> Tiens, parcontre est-ce que je compile avec ou sans OSS ?

 

Ben a priori je dirais avec, mais le plus simple serait de le mettre en module si possible, comme çà, au cas ou il y aurait un pépin, hop!

Dernière tentative de définition d'un critère commun (pas dmix, pas oss ou alsa): est-ce que tu es en udev ou devfs? Le rapport saute pas aux yeux, certes, mais c'est mon dernier essai, promis  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

bah avec!

----------

## anonjoe

sous udev, mais j'ai essayer les 2, et ca n'a rien changer

----------

## Gatsu

lol dans evidence si je click droit je n'ai plus les sifflements et le son est nickel  :Smile: 

y'a un moyen de faire croire que j'ai un click droit infini sur evidence?

----------

## nuts

c est quoi evidence?

----------

## Gatsu

c'est le gestionnaire(navigateur)  de fichier graphique d'enlightenment

----------

